# viaducts



## tomtank (Sep 25, 2018)

Anyone know a good resource on how to make g scale viaducts? looked on youtube but nothing of interest or plans thanks Tom


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Depending on which style you are wanting. I've seen a variety different ones people have done on YouTube like this one:

https://youtu.be/6H_9gr0uLTo

https://youtu.be/Eg-X9_A3pJ0


----------



## tomtank (Sep 25, 2018)

thanks


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

www.gardenmetalmodels.com 
Aristocraft Stone Viaduct.
I think Pola made some too.

Your welcome. 
Jason


----------



## tomtank (Sep 25, 2018)

thanks


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Split Jaw makes viaducts and piers to hold the viaducts up. 

https://www.railclamp.com/online-store/Bridges-c3632097


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

For what it's worth, here is how I made my viaduct.


http://forums.mylargescale.com/29-b...kered-valley-railroad-part-4-arch-bridge.html


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 17, 2016)

My father of Miniature plant Kingdom (now closed) had a cement mold for viaduct both curved and straight sections. It was super detailed and I used it to pour and make about 200'. My cousin Daniel Smith has photos on his facebook page of how he has formed and made viaduct for his customers as well. Whatever you do make sure it is reinforcced with wire. I've also seen viaduct made out of brick and even the curced sections from cut brick with a keystone. very cool.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice Backyard RR , that was a very nice build

Dennis


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

for indoors or outdoors?

if indoors, have a look here: http://kormsen.info/bridges/


----------



## Steven Gugel (Jan 9, 2008)

Tom,

You may be interested in the Garden Metal Models' Viaducts. They are 900mm (~36" long). I have 4 in stock and have the option of customizing to you needs.

http://www.gardenmetalmodels.com/viaduct/viaduct.htm

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

The current October issue of Garden Railways has a *Viaduct construction--a balancing act * article. Perhaps you will find some inspiration.


----------

